# species ?



## tater_skin (Jun 20, 2012)

Caught this yesterday behind the baseball park,, wondering if anyone knows what species this is?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Rabbit fish!!!!


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it's a type of puffer that has been showing up a lot lately.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Rabbit fish is a nickname - it's a smoothback puffer fish if you ask the fwc folks.


----------



## tater_skin (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the info....


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

They are delicious by the way


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, looks like they are popular table fare in some places....that coming from the Internet so...take it for what it's worth


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure you know what you're doing when you clean them. I still don't think I'd mess with them.


----------

